# Ice fishing party for the Southerners?



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Let me know what you think! Grandpa D told me that it should be like Field of Dreams, If I get it rolling you will come. If it is true I am more than willing. Throw me some dates, and where you would want to go, or even if you think it is not a good idea.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Fish lake should have some solid ice on it by then. Perhaps we could have a friendly competition with our friends from up north.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

as i stated in the other thread i would be very interested in going down for a day of fishing i have not yet been able to get to fishlake on the ice so i could possibly do that drive also


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like picking a day other than the 15th of January may be best.
This way some Northern members may also show up.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

This is true! I thought that there would be more enthusiasm for it though.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope there will be.
It may take some time to get more folks from the Southern Area to read and respond to an ice fishing party.
So come on people, who is interested in this?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> So come on people, who is interested in this?


Me...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Me too. Maybe somebody can drill me a hole?

Good idea saturn_guy...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm interested. Fish Lake, Panguitch, Otter.

S'all good to me.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

LOAH said:


> I'm interested. Fish Lake, Panguitch, Otter.
> 
> S'all good to me.


any of them would work for me


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Me too. Maybe somebody can drill me a hole?


Not a Problem sawsman. I have a elbow grease powered auger, but I'd be happy to let you use it.

I'm glad to see more people getting interested. It looks like a different date would be best so what do you guys thing of Jan 29, or Feb 5? I'd lean more towards Fish Lake, but i'm still open on location.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Probably best to keep it in January. Hand augers are going to be a real beast anyway. I had to stop and rest 3 times, just to crank through 4 inches or so. I'm thinking new blades might be in order though.

Unless that's the norm for an 8".


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are fishing for trout I am in. If I ever catch a perch it is an accident for sure.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I would be interested. Jan 22 is the Cedar Breaks District Varsity Scout Ice Fishing day, I think it will be at Panguitch Lake and I am involved in that. But I can't wait to get to Fish Lake again. So any day and any lake and I will try to be there.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Me too. Maybe somebody can drill me a hole?


if you can pull the cord you can use my auger if you want same goes for anyone else out there that might need or want it


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Maybe somebody can drill me a hole?
> ...





saturn_guy said:


> Not a Problem sawsman. I have a elbow grease powered auger, but I'd be happy to let you use it.


Thanks guys! maybe I can drill _you_ some holes with _your_ augers then..


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok looks like more people would come if it were not on the 15th. So...lets make it the 29th at Fish Lake. I don't know how it will al turn out, but hopefully it will be a fun little get to gether, and hopefully the fish will be biting.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If you find that neither the 15th or the 29th work for you all, one may consider the 17th. (Martin Luther King day) Many have that day off. A couple of buddies and I will be there then on a trip we already planned. Something to consider. I can make neither party on the 15th nor the 29th  

Fish Lake is a great spot for this kind of thing. Great fishing for both the trout angler, the perch jerker and people like me who like to catch some of both. (and the perch seemed a little better quality last year too.)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be at Fish Lake Jan. 1st...see ya all there


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd be interested for sure. Whenever works for me.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i can cruise down but i would be going to the pineview party and at that time nobody knows when that will be so if it works down i can be there with my snowmobile to help get others out there if needed


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, since the Pineview party was moved to the same date that I was hoping to do this trip, I have a feeling most of those that would have come, will now go to Pineview. I am going to try and still go on the 29th, but I just blew the transmission in my car, so that may or may not work out, hopefully it will! So anyways, I will still try to be at Fish Lake on the 29th, and if any of you decide to go as well, then I will see you on the hard deck!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ow, that sucks. Hopefully you can get your car fixed in time, or find another way. I'd still like to try Fish Lake on the 29th, if I'm able.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

[attachment=0:3eo50cx3]bump.jpg[/attachment:3eo50cx3]

So, anyone still going on the 29th? I'm probably headed down with a buddy. Anyone know how thick this ice is so far?


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

LOAH, I just saw a report in the fishing report forum saying that the ice was about 13" thick, and hardly any snow, so nice and slick. I keep asking my wife everyday if I have the gas money to go, and she keeps saying I do, so I should still be there with at least 1 other person possibly 2.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok so like LOAH said the 29th is fast approaching. I know that the Perch Party at Pineview is going on the same day now, and may pull some of you that were going to come down to Fishlake, however I will still be out there, and anyone that is interested in coming down is more than welcome. It won't quite be as big of a deal as the Pineview party, there won't be any prizes, or lunch afterwards. Hopefully just a little forum get together. Anyways, I'm thinking of leaving Hurricane around 4:00 - 4:30 in the morning getting me to Fishlake around 7:30ish (according to my GPS). I'll be taking my Quickfish 6 with me, I don't know if I'll need it or not, but that should make me pretty visible. It'd be great to put some faces to the screen names, but if it just ends up being me, that is fine too, at least I won't be at work.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I got my new tire last night. I should be there, although my time of arrival is totally up in the air. That really depends on me waking up, and not lagging at my buddy's house.

Should be fun!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I have to work otherwise I would come down and join you guys. If fishing is slow there head down the road to mill meadow always tons of perch action there with a few bows/browns mixed in. Looking forward to seeing the report!


----------

